# Body off chassis



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Stopped by to visit the body shop today. Since my chassis should be arriving Wednesday, the Body Men have removed the body from the chassis. It is now on a rotesserie and will be blasted next week. I will take some pics tommorrow for some before/after porn.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

nice i just finished welding up my frame. boxed out the rails, put some gussets in and put some square tubeing in the rear to the rear shock perches. have to give it a quick sanding then ready 4 paint. hopefully get pix up soon


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, Post some pics! Eric


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would also love to see some pics. I boxed my frame, can't find any good pictures right now, and would love to see what you did on the rear shock perches. Getting close to fitting the body back on so have a little time to do more frame work if necessary. Thanks.


----------

